# Snowplow wings



## germanovince (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello I’m looking for some wings for a Meyer 7.5 . Let me know !!?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What meyer plow are you putting it on?

I put the Buyers pro wings on my old meyer C plow. A bit of a PITA to instal, because of where you had to drill through the support ribs. All in all, they work well, and save quite a bit of time. I wouldn't plow without them.


----------

